#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Blockchain and Cryptocurrency >  >  Can we track stolen bitcoins?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Bitcoins transactions are traceable, it is the major reason devolution works: the world can lookout and authorize that a transaction is legit. 
But, Can we track stolen bitcoins?

----------


## DannyD

It will be of a great value if we can do so. But this situation is not too simple, as indices trading account possibilities can be so. Here it is not too complicated to get income using a couple of variants. And to enjoy the result!

----------

